# toning down stainless steel



## inaz (Aug 26, 2016)

I am working to get a new home through final inspection. The inspector reminds me that the home, although not part of a HOA - is part of a "scenic corridor" and "high desert" overlay. To cut to the chase he wont approve my stainless steel railing - suggest "i add some patina" to make it more brown and more dull.

On a sample i used a sponge and some rustoleum satin brown to try lightly glazing it enough. 

Is there a suggested paint that can lightly cover and dry dull/flat? I am not necessarily concerned with durability over many years as long as the wear is not peeling.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Benjamin Moore has a product called Direct to Metal. Scuff up the metal and brush, spray or roll the product on. Will take a couple of coats but should hold up for a while.

Also check out Marine paints. We use these alot for exterior wood or metal railings.

Rustoleum is also another great product for this.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Paint it with Plastidip. After the final inspection you can peel off the Plastidip and it will look as good as new. This is a very common coating for car bodies and wheels. 

https://www.dipyourcar.com/?gclid=CO7pk9m1384CFU-BfgodWnkLUQ

I can only assume that your client doesn't want to paint the railing, but is being forced by this inspector?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inaz (Aug 26, 2016)

PNW Painter said:


> I can only assume that your client doesn't want to paint the railing, but is being forced by this inspector?


Yes inspector is helpful on advising what would allow him to qualify - i have leeway in how. In this case its actually my own self build home so no one else to appease and only one of a few speed bumps i had to mcgyver out of.

Ideally some treatment that could effectively be sponged or brushed on and leave a dull haze in the brown family of colors is desired. 

I stopped installing the stainless so the remaining posts and pipes can be done before install and only a small section done in place.


----------

